
Linus Torvalds Switches to AMD Ryzen Threadripper After 15 Years of Using Intel - caution
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Torvalds-Threadripper
======
kristianp
Dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295975)

------
dijit
Torvalds is famously "anti"-loyal. He's a pragmatist of the highest order, and
since the threadripper is going to be better at compiling fast I can see the
appeal so that's not the news here.

Two things stick out though:

1) He has said repeatedly that noise is the largest inhibitor of having a
powerful computer, he doesn't like fan noise and I don't know if you can go
fanless with a Threadripper.

2) Hopefully this means the AMD Zen architecture runs even better with Linux,
I'm sure that will help the EPYC Rome series, which, in google cloud, are much
more powerful than the intel based VMs.

~~~
wtallis
Fanless is almost never the right choice if you want a quiet desktop or
workstation. A large heatsink with a big slow fan that's _inaudible_ even
though it's not actually _silent_ is the way to go. Actually fanless computers
tend to only make sense for really compact form factors or industrial PCs in
dusty environments.

~~~
rcarmo
I have been seriously considering building one of these:
[https://fabiensanglard.net/the_beautiful_machine/index.html](https://fabiensanglard.net/the_beautiful_machine/index.html)

The appeal of having _zero_ noise on my desk is climbing along with pre-summer
heat as my gear starts blowing even more air around...

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Yah, looks nice, but also infeasible for the TDP of a Threadripper.

Maybe go for something like
[https://www.quietpc.com/reserator1-v2](https://www.quietpc.com/reserator1-v2)
?

edit: I know it's discontinued, but that's what came into my mind.

